# Nakheel promoting in Japan



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

21.12.2005
Nakheel, the UAE's leading property developer is promoting its iconic projects on in Japan, by participating at the first ever Dubai -Osaka Economic Partnership Forum which is being held from 20 - 22, December 2005 at the Osaka International Convention Centre in Osaka, Japan. 

The Forum seeks to extend the fruitful partnership that Prefecture of Osaka has with Dubai ever since the two cities entered into a twinning cities agreement in October 2002. Around 25 high profile businesses representing a variety of industry sectors such as enterprises, manufacturing, real estate and land development companies and financial institutions from Dubai are participating in the event organised to further develop and enhance the flow of investment between the Japanese and Dubai businesses. 

Nakheel is promoting its portfolio of projects at the Forum, with a particular focus on such iconic developments as The World, The Palm, and the recently launched Dubai Waterfront - set to be the largest waterfront development in the world. Marwan Al Qamzi, Director Contracts and Procurements, is representing Nakheel at the forum and will speak at the Infrastructure, Construction & Development breakout session about removing cultural barriers from Japanese business involvements within the booming construction industry in UAE. 

Commenting on Nakheel's participation, Sultan Ahmed bin Sulayem, Executive Chairman, Nakheel, said, 'Dubai and Japan have had long standing traditional business partnership. The Forum is an ideal platform for Dubai to elicit interest from high profile decision makers businesses from Osaka. Nakheel is looking forward to showcasing our iconic projects in Osaka, such as The World and The Palm, which is an embodiment of Dubai's growth and success.' 

In 2004 the total bilateral trade value between UAE and Japan exceeded US$ 22.9 billion marking a 28 per cent increase over the previous year. In the same period, Japanese exports to the UAE increased 27.14 per cent to US$ 4.6 billion. More than 66 per cent of Japanese imports from to the UAE, headed for Dubai in the same period. 
� 2005 Al Bawaba (www.albawaba.com)





funny.well the japanese might like palm jumeirah, afterall they enjoy dense living 

well this is really another step, i hope they are going to do that in the US as well after Trump signed with them.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Well, Almas tower is being build by a Japanese company anyway and alot of Japanese companies like: Toyota, Honda, Sony, Panasonic, Toshiba, Hitachi, Sharp, Mitsubishi, JVC and others, have their regional HQ in the Jebel Ali Free Zone that we all know how related the two are (with Nakheel).


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice. Maybe eventually they will invest in projects IN Japan to? Like the Japanese hotel/office tower in Dubai (forgot the name).


----------

